# New Setup: La Spaziale S5 Compact EK and Astro Grinder



## Simon888 (Dec 14, 2010)

Finally got round to taking some shots of the new machine!

The coffee I am brewing is great but I think there is a lot more work to be done!

Think I could do with training on the milk steaming for latte art and presentation.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a serious home setup


----------



## Simon888 (Dec 14, 2010)

Thanks Glenn,

It's in the coffee shop at the lakes I own. It used to be a bit of a greasy spoon with an old Bravillo Jug Brew machine. But since joining the forum I thought that the public round here needed better coffee!

I just need to get it right now, but so far my customers are giving me some very good feedback - I hope they are not just being polite because of my massive enthusiasm for the new machine! Lol


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice setup. It's amazing how much enthusiasm can affect people. My wife said to begin with she couldn't tell the difference between freshly ground beans and supermarket preground but said she could because she didn't want to upset me. Now however she is a complete coffee snob and will only drink the finest and freshest


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Great looking setup!

My girlfriend is also starting to recognise better coffee, regularly ordering a latte in a cafe only to say "this isn't anywhere near as good as the ones you make"


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice set up, congratulations.

I think most people on here find it very difficult to get coffee on the High St that is anywhere near as good as they are making at home. Please correct me if I am wrong.

Ian


----------



## Simon888 (Dec 14, 2010)

I think you're right Ian. Most people are putting up with weak warm milk rather than decent coffee!


----------



## MsMochacino (Mar 7, 2011)

That looks fantastic.

One thing I've noticed about making coffee with fresh beans is how strong it tastes, even decaffeinated.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

A nice set up, congratulations


----------

